# Can I pass sicknesses to my rats?



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons

I'm starting to feel quite sick, am I able to pass colds and sicknesses to my rats? Should I avoid cuddling with them and such until I feel better? I'm especially concerned since they are young

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82

I dont know how to post a link so I copied and pasted for you.Can Pet Rats Catch a Human Cold? Misconceptions About Rats and Human DiseasesMarilla MulwaneTue January 11th, 2011Despite all the debates, rats cannot catch a human cold. Many people claim that the pet rat caught his or her cold and died, while others say that science proves it impossible. There are those people that will not touch a rat because it has diseases and will someday wipe out the entire human population, while others cuddle up with and even kiss their devoted rat pets. If you are worried about giving your pet rat a cold, worry no longer. In fact, your pet just might make you feel better.*The virus that gives a human a cold is completely different from any virus a pet rat can have. Humans are commonly hit with the*rhinovirus or coronavirus, which makes us shiver, sneeze and cough. These viruses are species-specific and cannot be passed to a pet rat.*Rats are often infected, and born with, the*Mycoplasma bacterium*that causes respiratory infections in pet rats. More rats die from these infections than cancer. It is generally assumed that any rat born outside a lab has Mycoplasma. Humans can get a Mycoplasma bacteria but it is not the same as the one in rats.*You might have heard that rats can't catch a human cold, but that they can get Strep throat. This is another misconception. Strep throat in humans is caused by*Streptococci pyogenes. This bacterium causes the severe sore throat and swollen glands. Rats cannot catch this disease. They can, however, getStreptococcus pneumoniae. In humans, this bacteria causes pneumonia, meningitis, sepsis and other diseases. In rats, pneumonia can be deadly. The chances are very slim you will pass this disease to your pat rat as these diseases are rare, controlled by vaccines and you'd be in the hospital if you had one and not near your pet rat.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons

Thanks!!! very informative and helpful! Now I will cuddle my boys <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leraine

I read yesterday in "Rats: Practical, Accurate Advice from the Expert (Complete Care Made Easy)" by Debbie Ducommun (The founder of The Rat Fan Club) that rats can catch Strep throat from humans. The book mentioned that any human with suspected Strep throat should not go anywhere near rats. I am not sure which is right, so it may be safe to err on the side of caution if you are exhibiting symptoms of strep throat.


----------



## Gannyaan

Can you see a doc to rule out strep?  

For now, be really cautious about washing your hands very very well, and don't kiss them....  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons

It was just this weird 24 hour flu going around, only lasted for a day, but thanks for the heads up! If I ever get a sore throat or feel like I have strep I'll stay away from them, I've had it a lot when I was younger so if I felt like I had it I'd go to the doc


----------



## taco bagel

LeStan82 said:


> I dont know how to post a link so I copied and pasted for you.Can Pet Rats Catch a Human Cold? Misconceptions About Rats and Human DiseasesMarilla MulwaneTue January 11th, 2011Despite all the debates, rats cannot catch a human cold. Many people claim that the pet rat caught his or her cold and died, while others say that science proves it impossible. There are those people that will not touch a rat because it has diseases and will someday wipe out the entire human population, while others cuddle up with and even kiss their devoted rat pets. If you are worried about giving your pet rat a cold, worry no longer. In fact, your pet just might make you feel better.*The virus that gives a human a cold is completely different from any virus a pet rat can have. Humans are commonly hit with the*rhinovirus or coronavirus, which makes us shiver, sneeze and cough. These viruses are species-specific and cannot be passed to a pet rat.*Rats are often infected, and born with, the*Mycoplasma bacterium*that causes respiratory infections in pet rats. More rats die from these infections than cancer. It is generally assumed that any rat born outside a lab has Mycoplasma. Humans can get a Mycoplasma bacteria but it is not the same as the one in rats.*You might have heard that rats can't catch a human cold, but that they can get Strep throat. This is another misconception. Strep throat in humans is caused by*Streptococci pyogenes. This bacterium causes the severe sore throat and swollen glands. Rats cannot catch this disease. They can, however, getStreptococcus pneumoniae. In humans, this bacteria causes pneumonia, meningitis, sepsis and other diseases. In rats, pneumonia can be deadly. The chances are very slim you will pass this disease to your pat rat as these diseases are rare, controlled by vaccines and you'd be in the hospital if you had one and not near your pet rat.


bro wtf... coronavirus? 2014? im so confused i just wanted to know if i could still pick up my rats even tho i've got a cold 😭


----------



## Mkd

Just wear a mask


----------



## Enne

taco bagel said:


> bro wtf... coronavirus? 2014? im so confused i just wanted to know if i could still pick up my rats even tho i've got a cold 😭


The common cold is a coronavirus just like COVID-19. It's a type of virus. Rats cannot catch human colds.


----------

